# Ojalá / Tant de bo



## yemasadegomes

Bé, com podeu veure en el títol jo sé que la forma correcta de dir 'ojala' en el català és 'tant de bo', però ací a la zona apitxada de València, en ma vida ho he sentit. I m'agradaria saber-ne altres formes de saber algun sinònim. Perquè jo l'única que he utilitzada ha sigut 'Si Déu volguera'. Però m'agradaria saber com ho dieu vosaltres. No vuic que ningú pense que vuic sonar menys oriental, sols que a molts valencians que lis he dit la forma catalana, no sabien què significava. 


Gràcies!


----------



## Penyafort

Tampoc no és que se senti de forma gaire espontània a Catalunya, però com a mínim sembla preferible a un barbarisme que a més té un fonema estrany a la llengua.

Pel que fa a la teva pregunta, jo coneixia un home gran valencià -no sé pas d'on exactament-, que allò que li sortia natural era de dir "Déu vullga que..."


----------



## ernest_

Jo intento evitar expressions facin referència a déu. Depèn del context dic una cosa com

-Ja m'agradaria
-Seria genial [i sinònims]
-Espero que sí
-Això espero

i frases per l'estil.


----------



## Elessar

yemasadegomes said:


> Bé, com podeu veure en el títol jo sé que la forma correcta de dir 'ojala' en el català és 'tant de bo', però ací a la zona apitxada de València, en ma vida ho he sentit. I m'agradaria saber-ne altres formes de saber algun sinònim. Perquè jo l'única que he utilitzada ha sigut 'Si Déu volguera'. Però m'agradaria saber com ho dieu vosaltres. No *vullc* que ningú pense que *vullc* sonar menys oriental, sols que a molts valencians que lis he dit la forma catalana, no sabien què significava.
> 
> 
> Gràcies!



Jo he llegit alguna vegada la interjecció «ixcà», però no he sentit mai a ningú dir-la parlant. Referents normatius com el DIEC i el DNV no l’arrepleguen. Una expressió que sí que es diu de manera natural és «Si Déu vol».


----------



## latomatavermella

Doncs jo sí que sento _tant de bo _sovint.


----------



## Lurrezko

La meva tieta, natural d'un poblet de Tarragona i que amb prou feines parlava un castellà intel·ligible, deia un *ojalà* preciós, amb una a ben oberta. No defenso l'ús, em limito a constatar. Dit això, l'alternativa de *tant de bo* és la que em sona més natural.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Ojalá pudiera verte...

Si tan sols per un instant jo pugués veure't...
Si solament jo pugués veure't....

Lurrezko, la teva tieta diu "ojalá" amb jota castellana?


----------



## Lurrezko

merquiades said:


> Lurrezko, la teva tieta diu "ojalá" amb jota castellana?



La tieta ja fa molts anys que no diu res, amic Merquiades, però acostumava a pronunciar-la amb una jota ben gutural.

Salut


----------

